# Post some of your custom calls



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 30, 2008)

I love seeing custom calls.  Here are some of my newest calls. 

Darrin Dawkins


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Steve Mann*

A couple of more.

Steve Mann this includes 2 do-dat's


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2008)

A signed Scotts cutter (signed by most of the famous)






An Ashby Wingbone (I don't think these are made anymore)





A sampling bought at last years Convention


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice Randy. 

Who made the box?

Darrell


----------



## Gadget (Jan 31, 2008)

Darrell those Mann calls are awesome, very nice collection you have there.


Those are all nice calls!

wish I had a custom call......


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> Very nice Randy.
> 
> Who made the box?
> 
> Darrell



That's Bob's.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 31, 2008)

Old Hat, but here are "some" of my Mann Mades........

Steve makes one heck of a box...


----------



## turkkillr (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 31, 2008)

Turkkillr, Where are you getting your raised crown frames and latex from. I make a few myself


----------



## turkkillr (Jan 31, 2008)

gobblingghost said:


> Turkkillr, Where are you getting your raised crown frames and latex from. I make a few myself





Frank Sutliff.I can get ya his info if ya want it.I just ordered more today...Great guy and fast service!!!


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's some great sounding ones. They appeal to me because they play sooo easy. Very very light strokes emits wonderful sounds. Bubinga and aluminum...A different turkey in each striker...












Honey Locust and slate...


----------



## Parker (Jan 31, 2008)

This one's ALWAYS a winner when it comes to talking about custom turkey calls!  HEHEHE!    I think if you're over about.....30......you're not allowed to like it by some force or something.

Parker


----------



## alex30808 (Jan 31, 2008)

That one looks like Birds Eye Maple harvested from SRS!!!


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 1, 2008)

Some are custom, some are just my collectables.

Chisholm Call











Irving Whitt






Lamar Williams






EL Wisor Calls






Quaker Boy Call Made for Wayne Bailey.






Here is a Lamar Williams Wingbone, Roy Wilson cane Yelper, couple other misc calls.







More Lamar's, Steve Mann, Arnie Jonathan, Albert Paul, Fred Bear Signature call, Ben Lee Slate.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 1, 2008)

Arrowhead- nice calls and book collection . 

I see multiple copies of Neil's books and all three of Earl Mickel's books.......now those are worth some $$


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 1, 2008)

Billy Buice Turpin Box Call and Chalk Holder







Lamar Williams Long Box and Codura Holster and Two Albert Paul 
Prestige Grade 20 Check Box Calls.












Box Calls from left to right: 
Albert Paul - Henry Davis Holly/Ebony, Wild Talker Ebony/Snakewood, Prestige Grade Cherry/Maple, Field Grade Poplar Walnut Longbox, Prestige Grade Walnut/Maple, Field Grade Poplar/Walnut.
Charlie Parrish - Parquet 20 Check Box Call
Lamar Williams - Poplar Cedar Long Box
Irving Whitt - 200 Year Old Wormy Chestnut Walnut Box Call
Mike Lapp - Poplar Walnut 20 Check Box Call
Ed Terenfencko - Poplar Walnut 20 Check Box Call
Bob Harwell - Poplar Walnut 6 Check Box Call
Charlie Parrish - Olive Wood Walnut 20 Check Box Call






Frank Hegler English Walnut Trumpet Call






Snake Wood Roanoke Style Trumpet Call






Texas Ebony Trumpet and Tube Call. 






Translucent Curly Koa Pot Call.






Spalted Wormy Grapefruit Wood Double Slate Pot Call.






Desert Ironwood Pot Call.






Compass Laminated Pot Call.






Stripe Laminated Pot Call






Burnt Hedge Pot Call.






My Call Collection 1st and 2nd Shelf


----------



## Nitro (Feb 1, 2008)

Very , very nice Tim!!


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 1, 2008)

L F Cox trumpet


----------



## Turkeycaller (Feb 1, 2008)

*Callers*

Some Osage Calls


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 2, 2008)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice Greg!!!!!!!!

I see some good uns in there...


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 2, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Very nice Greg!!!!!!!!
> 
> I see some good uns in there...



Thank you Andy. Its nothing compared to yours and some of these others Ive seen, but a feller has to start somewhere.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 2, 2008)

Greg, Great looking Calls! That is a great start!


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 2, 2008)

Rutand strut >> Do you have a picture of the lid of that NC longbox? If not do you have the date it was made? Just curious.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 3, 2008)

I do have a Picture of the Lid but did not post it because of the name that is on it. I could not find a good way to Block out the name and still have a good Picture of the Call. The Box is Butternut and the Lid is Cedar. Date on call is may 1986.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 3, 2008)

R n S>> Thanks for the info. I understand. I have one like that but it doesn't have the gobbler stamp on it. Mine is dated 1983.  But isn't in as good of shape as yours. Thanks again.


----------



## Turkeycaller (Feb 5, 2008)

*Collectables*

Here is a "Fine" playing trumpet caller I picked up last week on E-bay.

Made by Danny Wells.....Texes Ebony/Ivory....#36   2007


----------



## Gadget (Feb 5, 2008)

Danny does some nice work!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's a couple by someone that goes by the name Gerry Bramblett...


----------



## dulaney22 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Trizey (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are a couple of mine.  I don't have much in the way of a collection, but it's growing.  

The one sider is Willow and the double sider is Catalpa.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 7, 2008)

You all have some very nice calls.  

Darrell


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting. They are some good looking calls.


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 8, 2008)

http://


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 8, 2008)

http://
	
 Lamar Williams-early 90's


----------



## Turkeycaller (Feb 9, 2008)

lee,

Nice callers !!!!!!!
Thanks for posting.

Dave


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Nice*

Those are some nice calls made by Mr. Williams.  I've got 4 on order.  I talked to him the other day and he said I may get 2 of them this year.  

I just got these 2 aluminum pot calls from Darrin Dawkins today.

Darrell


----------



## va longbeard (Feb 17, 2008)

Darrell,

How do you like those Darrin Dawkins aluminum calls?

I just got mine last week as well and it is definately going in the woods with me.

It is the best sounding aluminum call I have played yet.

I just ordered a slate from Darrin as well.


----------



## aewhite (Feb 17, 2008)

working up in PA. so I went down to the amish country here looking for a handmade quilt cause my wife said she wanted one.  Asked around when I got down to Intercourse, PA. and some very nice women gave me directions to another ladies house who they said makes very nice quilts. Well to make a long story short when I got to her place turns out her husband makes custom box calls, I forgot about the quilt and bought 4 calls, guess I got to go back now to get a quilt and most likely pick up another call or 2. Wish I could put the pics on here  to show them off but I don't have my camera here. maybe later.  Sorry for the ramblin . everybody Take It Easy!


----------



## H2OFowler (Feb 17, 2008)

*Still a Newbie*

Here's a couple I've got.  The slate is one I got from Lon Trice in Bronwood, GA.  It sounds good to me (probably much better in some of your hands), but I haven't had the chance to try it in the woods yet.  Can't wait!

The box is one that really doesn't sound good and wasn't really well made, but I was told by my grandfather that my great-great (maybe three greats, I can't remember right now) grandfather made it in the 1860s-70s.  His name was James Nelson Gray and as far as I know, is one of the few turkey hunters in my family tree.  Junk for a call, but sentimentally priceless.

Speaking of that, all I have is a note my grandfather left about the origins of this call.  Could be wrong as far as I know.  Anybody know the history of the first box calls?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 18, 2008)

va longbeard said:


> Darrell,
> 
> How do you like those Darrin Dawkins aluminum calls?
> 
> ...




It is by far the best sounding pot call that I own. 

Darrell


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 31, 2009)

always nice to look at custom calls.


----------



## clent586 (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't have a pic right now but I use  turkkillr's diaphrams exclusively. Have 2 of Gary..........Gerry Bramlett wingbones and an Alan Sentell trumpet.


----------



## ryano (Aug 31, 2009)

purpleheart and poplar box by Lonnie Mabry







bubinga slate over slate by David Mills


----------



## hawaiian (Aug 31, 2009)

I love this thread... Lot's of eye candy fo sur !!!
_____________
Hunt'em hard or no hunt at all !!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 31, 2009)

hawaiian said:


> I love this thread... Lot's of eye candy fo sur !!!
> _____________
> Hunt'em hard or no hunt at all !!!




Yeah I can't turkey hunt for 6 months, but it sure is nice to see some sweet calls.


----------



## Brad C. (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's a few pots.


----------



## Brad C. (Sep 1, 2009)

A few more.


----------



## Gadget (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice calls Brad


----------



## NoobHunter (Sep 3, 2009)

ryano said:


> purpleheart and poplar box by Lonnie Mabry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tell you what, David makes a niffty call, and if you ever heard him use them you wouldnt know it wasnt a turkey. That man can cut and call with the best of them!


----------



## Brad C. (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Gadget.

That's a huge shed you have there in your avatar. 

Here's another Pappy spalted maple pot I got today.


----------



## Brad C. (Sep 5, 2009)

This one came in today.


----------

